# WATER PH..



## Jeeper (Dec 26, 2003)

i just checked my ph and it was at 8 almost 8.5!!!!!!









How do I get it down fast and is there anything else I should do???

The lfs told me to add distilled water because it has a ph of 5 and it should start to lower it with a 10-20 gallon water change.

Or should I use chemicals????

HELP


----------



## rbP NUT (Dec 2, 2003)

ok when it comes to ph dont do anything fast, sudden drops or increases in ph can stress or even kill your fish, you can add R/O water but mix it with your tap, 15% R/O 85% tap, I had the same problem and put pure R/O, ph went down to 4 and water cloudy because of this. if not go for a safer bet and add peat to the filter, if you want the tanins dont use carbon filter media if not use it.


----------



## MStiers (Mar 21, 2003)

My friend has this problem at his home and I had him do a partial water change, add distilled water, and add peat in his filter. This brought his PH to 7.0 . Hope this helps you out. Just don't over do it on the water change as your fish won't like the drastic change, but they're obviously not doing well in the 8.0-8.5.


----------



## Jeeper (Dec 26, 2003)

thx!


----------



## Jeeper (Dec 26, 2003)

one thing, what os R/O water????


----------



## Bigkrup444 (Oct 6, 2003)

Jeeper said:


> one thing, what os R/O water????


 r/o is reverse osmosis


----------



## o snap its eric (Feb 19, 2003)

do water change to change ph, its more important to keep a stable ph rather than a fluxuating one. You can also try ph stablizing power to get the exact PH you want


----------



## MStiers (Mar 21, 2003)

I have used the PH powder in the past and it is very simple and effective. Just purchase the container that says 7.0 or waterever you want and use it with each water change. But, this option is a bit more expensive.


----------

